# Looking for some help with my set-up:



## MBeery (Jul 27, 2006)

I was wondering what everyone thinks about the set-up I have chosen to throw each lure/presentation on? If you have any suggestions about something having better action on a different set-up, I am all ears. Thanks.
I was curious what everyone thinks about what set-ups I have chosen to throw the different lures/presentations on? Let me know if a certain lure/presentation on a certain set-up would be better on another set-up I have. Thanks.
Spinning: Medium Light = St. Croix Legend  69 ~ Daiwa 
(Daiwa D-Shock ~ 8# Silver Thread)
a.	Dropshot
b.	Shakey Head
c.	Soft Jerkbait
Baitcasting: Medium = All-Star Select  66
(Quantum Accurist II ~ 10# Stren)
a.	Soft Jerkbait
b.	Jerkbait
c.	Shallow Crankbait
d.	Soft Plastic
Baitcasting: Medium = Quantum Dance Signature Series  7
(Pflueger Echelon ~ 10# Stren)
a.	Medium Crankbait
b.	Deep Crankbait
c.	Chatterbait
d.	Soft Plastic
Baitcasting: Medium Heavy = Shiman Clarus  66
(Quantum Accurist II ~ 12# Stren)
a.	Topwater
b.	Spinnerbait
c.	Buzzbait
Baitcasting: Medium Heavy = Quantum Bill Dance Signature Series  7
(Quantum Accurist II ~ 12# Stren)
a.	Texas Rig
b.	Carolina Rig
c.	Jigs
d.	Swimbaits


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I like to throw my deep cranks with a medium heavy. 



MBeery said:


> I was wondering what everyone thinks about the set-up I have chosen to throw each lure/presentation on? If you have any suggestions about something having better action on a different set-up, I am all ears. Thanks.
> I was curious what everyone thinks about what set-ups I have chosen to throw the different lures/presentations on? Let me know if a certain lure/presentation on a certain set-up would be better on another set-up I have. Thanks.
> Spinning: Medium Light = St. Croix Legend  69 ~ Daiwa
> (Daiwa D-Shock ~ 8# Silver Thread)
> ...


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

You have a long list so I'll give you the short version minus the scientific data to back it up. Just my 40+ years experience and losing lots of fish because of the wrong action rods on certain baits. Spinning and casting make little difference its personal preference. However, micro cranks are often easier to throw on a med-light spinning outfit rather than a casting. Also different line types can either enhance or diminish the action of a rod as well (ie line stretch). Length of rods can also play important role, especially special situation rods (ie docks etc). All this needs to be considered and measured to your style of fishing. Basically all crankbaits should be thrown on medium action rods, preferrably lami-glass, and rods should lengthen the deeper you want to fish. Deep cranking is easiest with a 7' rod. Spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, topwater baits, dropshot, and jerkbaits should be fished on medium action as well. 6' or 6.5 length rods are OK for these. Med-heavy action should be used when pitching jigs, heavy action for flipping. All plastics on a texas rig, carolina rig, swimbaits and soft jerkbaits, including senko type baits, med-heavy action. Follow these basic guidelines and the odds of you landing that fish greatly increase. Good Luck! :G


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

You have got some good info so far.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks good, got a question though, dont mean to steel your thread but how do you like your accurists and your echelon. I ironically bought one of each sunday at cabelas. I already have one accurist and like it a lot.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

So you like the Accurist liquid. Glad you did.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

i am still trying to get the best set ups going with my equipment as well hope to have some things changed around for my trip to ky.


----------



## MBeery (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Lake, 
That was exactly what I was looking for. I have been missing some fish and I think that this will help me out, appreciate it. 

Liquid, 
I like the Accurists quite a bit. IMO they are very smooth casting and just feel more sturdy when casting and reeling in a fish. I like the Echelon, yet it is not a smooth casting and doesn't seem to do very well with lighter presentations. I primarly use it for heavier stuff.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Lake,


When using a medium power rod with large (4", >3/4oz), deep crankbaits, do you ever feel like the lure has control over your rod? Instead of you controlling the lure?

That is the problem I've been having and the switch to a medium-heavy with moderate-fast action has solved that problem...Just my $0.02.

JamesT


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I would throw your jig with 15lb test


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

What everyone has said is great advice...I will just add a couple of my preferences for you to consider...

Try a 7' 6" Heavy action Rod for your Carolina Rig. It gives you more leverage on the hook set as well as when try to work your sinker over the rocky junk. My riggin outfit is a Quantum Iron (6:1) spooled with 17lb Sensation with a 17lb leader...

For Topwaters and Spinnerbaits think about trying a 6 foot med action rod. Even if its an extra...The 6 foot rod makes it easier to be pinpoint accurate when throwing baits under trees and other overhanging cover...as well as along docks and laydowns and such. When casting to specific targets ie the crotch of a tree....It makes it easier....

I throw my cranks on a 7 med action BPS extreme rod with 8lb magnaflex or Suffix. This out fit has landed a 38" inch musky and alot of bass. The reel is an old quantum energy or a Curado....Both a geared at 5:1.

Pitching Outfit is a 7 foot MH extreme rod with a Curado SF. I use 17lb sensation for this...esecially when fishing heavy cover with jigs or tx rigged plastics.

Anyway, just a few more suggestions for ya. Nice thread....


Hawk


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

JamesT- I would answer that by saying if it works for you thats great. The reason you use medium action when cranking is so the bass can actually engulf the lure without the rod action pulling it out before it actually takes it all the way. Kinda like a built in delay with you rod. I'm sure you've all seen video footage of how a bass actually hits a lure, it flares its gills and sucks it in. The easier it goes in the better hookset you get and fewer hooked and lost fish. Lighter action rods will also greatly increase your chance of landing fish that are barely hooked. These fish must be fought ever so gently as to not work hook any looser and absolutely cannot horse these fish in fast. Light pressure and light drag and take your time. That is my reason for using lighter action rods for cranking, topwater, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits or anything you throw and reel back. As far as controlling the lure, I'm not sure exactly what you mean. If you mean your rod bends or flexes more while retrieving lure, I like this as I know the built-in delay factor is working. I do know this that heavier action rods will sometimes kill the action of some lures and sometimes this is how fish want it. Just experiment. 
MBeery- Missing fish and losing fish are two different things. If you've actually hooked a fish and it comes off, this is losing a fish. This is adjusted by equipment. Missed fish are those that strike short or bite you bait and when you set the hook, you miss it. Missed fish can sometimes be fixed by adjusting technique. Short strikes are most common and can be adjusted by retrieve speed, change color, change size of lure, and retrieve methods (fast, slow, stop and go etc). With spinnerbaits some have luck by adding trailer hooks, trying different colors, retrieves etc. My best adjustment on spinners is by adding a trailer, not a hook, but a piece of plastic on hook to give fish a little more to pull on as it sucks it in. For me it works as well as a trailer hook and stays more weedless. I like Hank Parker Spinnerbait trailers as they are streamlined and very durable. When using plastic and you set the hook and miss it clean, more times than not immediatly throw back to same spot and usually can get another bite. Hope this answers everyones questions! Good Luck! :G


----------

